# GeForce Max. Taktfrequenz



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2003)

moin


Ich hab mir den Detonator Unlocker installiert, so das ich die Kern-Taktfrequenz und die Speicher-Taktfrequenz änder kann. Bevor ich jetzt aber richtig "loslege" wollte ich erstmal wissen wie weit ich gehen kann!?!

Standarteinstellungen sind:
Kern-Taktfrequenz: 225MHz
Speicher-Taktfrequenz: 444MHz


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blubber (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

du kannst so weit gehen, bis die Karte abschmiert.
Das ist von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich, und deshalb solltest du dich in kleinen Schritten vortasten.
Ich würde immer in 10 Mhz Schritten erhöhen, dann einen ausgiebigen Belastungstest (Benchmark) durchlaufen lassen, und wenn sich nichts verändert (z.B. plötzlich Grüne Punkte auf dem Monitor, oder eben Absturz / schwarzer Bildschirm), wieder etwas höher.

Achja, ich empfehle zuerst den Speichertakt zu erhöhen, ideal wäre, wenn du den Speichertakt auf die doppelte Frequenz des GPU Taktes bringst, sprich auf 450 Mhz, was auch kein Problem sein sollte. wenn du dann bei 225 / 450 Mhz angekommen bist, erhöhe beide im Verhältnis 1:2
sprich, 230 / 460, 240 / 480 etc etc....

Sollte die Karte bei einem Wert dann mal absaufen, stell sie einfach auf den Wert davor, und das wars....

bye


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Juni 2003)

Das kommt auf die Kühlung an.
Ich konnte damals meine gf2ti auf 300/300
setzen und sie lief noch. Wobei ich vorsichtig
gewesen bin, d.h. in 5er Schritten nach oben
mit den Mhz und dann erstmal getestet, ob es 
Fehler gibt. Gab es keine, 5 Mhz mehr usw..

Also, vorsichtig sein. Und nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2003)

moin


OK, das mit dem Verhältnis is schonmal gut. Der Grafikchip ist aktiv gekühlt. Dann werd ichs mal versuchen. Nur ein paar eigene erfahrungen wären nciht schlecht!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blubber (30. Juni 2003)

Naja, meine Ti4200 läuft auf Ti4400 Niveau (275 / 550 Mhz).
Mehr hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, denk aber schon, dass noch einiges drin wäre. Aber solange meine Games alle flüssig laufen, brauch ich die Karte ja auch nich bis zum Anschlag fahren 

bye


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2003)

moin


Auf 275/550 hab ich sie jetzt auch laufen und sie läuft stabil.
Es ist vielleicht auch nciht schlecht zu sagen das ich die Karte eigentlich nur für Cinema4d und weniger für Spiele benutze!
Ich teste die stabilatät mit Cinebench!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

